# Using Compat Wireless

## brianthecompguy

I have an Intel Wireless Card 6150 which is supported by the compat-wireless drivers found here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download

I used tar to open the tarball and then while in the file I used the command "make".

I receive:

"ERROR: your kernel has CONFIG_CFG80211=y, you should have it CONFIG_CFG80211=m if you want to use this thing." Stop.

How do I do this?

I have had a lot of trouble getting my wireless working, and appreciate any and all help!

----------

## The Doctor

rebuild your kernel and set CONFIG_CFG80211=m

If you have a working WM, you can use make xconfig to get a window then search for CFG80211 and set it to <m>. You can do the same thing from menuconfig. once you are finished, rebuild your kernel, but don't replace your old one until you know your new one works. If you use genkernel, then you need to use the command

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

----------

## brianthecompguy

Unfortunately, I do not use genkernel as I don't know how I would enable my specific driver using that command.

Is there a file in which I have to make this setting?

----------

## The Doctor

You need to go back and repeat chapter 7.c in the handbook and recompile your kernel (you don't need to do anything after that point. You just need to change your kernel settings which means recompile). There is a search function. Search for "CFG80211" when you find it, set it to <m>, if you have a working X server, then its even easer. You can use the

```
make xconfig
```

command. The GUI is easier to search and it will take you right to the component you want to change. When you are finished don't overwrite your old kernel until you test your new one.

----------

